# Kann dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.10 nicht emergen

## Martux

Hallo! Schon wieder ein Fehler. Ich möchte vmware-workstation6 ausprobieren. Dabei bricht dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.10 als Abhängigkeit ab:

Jemand eine Idee?

```

toolbar.cc: In member function 'Gtk::Tooltips* Gtk::Toolbar::get_tooltips_object() const':

toolbar.cc:569: error: 'const struct _GtkToolbar' has no member named 'tooltips'

make[5]: *** [toolbar.lo] Fehler 1

make[5]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"gtkmm\" -I../../gtk -I../../gtk -I../../pango -I../../pango -I../../atk -I../../atk -I../../gdk -I../../gdk -I../../gtk -I../../gtk -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-unix-print-2.0 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -MT treedragsource.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/treedragsource.Tpo -c treedragsource.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/treedragsource.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"gtkmm\" -I../../gtk -I../../gtk -I../../pango -I../../pango -I../../atk -I../../atk -I../../gdk -I../../gdk -I../../gtk -I../../gtk -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-unix-print-2.0 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -MT tooltips.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/tooltips.Tpo -c tooltips.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/tooltips.o

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.10/work/gtkmm-2.10.10/gtk/gtkmm'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.10/work/gtkmm-2.10.10/gtk/gtkmm'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.10/work/gtkmm-2.10.10/gtk'

make[2]: *** [all] Fehler 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.10/work/gtkmm-2.10.10/gtk'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.10/work/gtkmm-2.10.10'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.10 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

 *

 * compile failure

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.10/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.10:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.10 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

 *

 * compile failure

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.10/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

----------

## schachti

Ich habe einen Bugreport dafür geöffnet. Mit gtk+-2.10.14 anstatt gtk+-2.12.0 geht es.

----------

## Martux

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich habe einen Bugreport dafür geöffnet. Mit gtk+-2.10.14 anstatt gtk+-2.12.0 geht es.

 

++ Das stimmt. Der bugreport war noch nicht da als ich geschaut habe.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Also mit gtk+-2.10.14 kompiliert alles durch, VMware startet aber nicht aufgrund irgendwelcher "undefined symbols". Hab's schon wieder auf vmware-5 umgeschaltet   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: Eigentlich sollte ein Mod meinen thread an schachtis anhängen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-587360.html

----------

